# [APP] Stock ICS Keyboard



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

The predictive text on the s3 just plain sucks. I installed the stock ics keyboard and I like it a lot and its working fine.

Sorry if this has been posted before.

Make sure you have the unknown sources box checked in settings>security, install the apk, set it as default keyboard under settings>language and input.

http://db.tt/4VMV1zGw

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks I couldn't ever get used to the keyboard and missed the stock.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I use SwiftKey. It's absolutely the best!

The Galaxy


----------



## nitrag (Oct 14, 2011)

World of a difference! Thanks so much.

(google dropped me here, thread bump!)


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

You know stock ics keyboard is free in the market? No apk file or unknown sources necessary, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Old term, but "Key Logger" ???


----------



## hunterh116 (Dec 27, 2011)

SwiftKey is amazing!

Sent from my gs3


----------

